# 921 won't go past Boot screen or Aquiring Data screen



## allfilm (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi there.
We recently got a 622 to replace our 921. The 921 is going to the bedroom as another HD DVR for our HD monitor.

After moving it (carefully), it now won't boot up. I get about a 1/4th screen size on the monitor with the green Boot screen, or sometimes the green Acquiring Data screen, but that's all it does. I can hear the drive spin as usual, but that's it. Tried hard resets, unplugging, etc. etc. It's been this way for a little while now and before I go through the hassle of the E* CSR, I thought I would see if anyone has had this issue with the 921?

E* wanted me to send it back when I leased the 622 for a $100 credit, but since we bought it, we wanted to keep it. Now I'm worried that since it was bought, we won't be able to do anything with it.

(Had it since 11/04).

Any help for this relative newbie is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Allfilm


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry, I can't help. I've had mine since 12/05, and wouldn't dream of moving it to a bedroom. Way too noisy for me. Is it too late to send it in for the $100 credit? Next best bet is to call today and add the home warranty, and call for a replacement next week. 

I added my warranty about 8 months ago, and the thing keeps on running. I figured by now it would be dead. They must have special software for the warranty boxes )


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

allfilm said:


> The 921 is going to the bedroom as another HD DVR for our HD monitor.


You had better invest in some orthopedic earplugs. 


> After moving it (carefully), it now won't boot up. I get about a 1/4th screen size on the monitor with the green Boot screen, or sometimes the green Acquiring Data screen, but that's all it does. I can hear the drive spin as usual, but that's it.


Have you connected the satellite cable to it?

Is the 921 set for some goofball display mode that the monitor might not handle correctly?

Does your bedroom monitor support HDCP?

Have you tried using a composite or S-VHS video cable?


----------



## allfilm (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the advice...though nothing seems to fix it. It seems to be a hard-drive issue and I may have to suck it up and call customer service and see what they think.

If anyone knows of any other rebooting methods, let me know. (Other than a hard reset with the power button, or unplugging it). Perhaps there is some combinations of buttons??

Thanks everyone.


----------

